# Screen Printing Red Kap Work Shirts?



## hotrod937 (Nov 15, 2013)

Friend is a mechanic and wants some of the Red Kaps from Sanmar with his logo printed on them. My question is can I print on these? I know they are something like 70 poly 30 cotton. My concern is because they are stain resistant would that make them not suitable for printing on? I've searched and read the one thread on here and it didn't give me an answer. These shirts are expensive and I'd have to take his money and have them crappy wash out after a couple washes. Thanks guys.


----------



## TH Apparel (Jul 12, 2013)

We've printed these with no issues. Just make sure to use poly inks(low cure inks if you have them). These like to bleed if it gets too much heat.


----------



## hotrod937 (Nov 15, 2013)

So ask Ace for a poly ink. What type of temps are we talking here? I have a 16 foot old school pizza oven type dryer with speed control and temp percentage control. Or should I do them in the flash?


----------



## hotrod937 (Nov 15, 2013)

I have the print shop. I am just looking to see if I can screen print on this type of shirt. Anyone else ever print in a Red Kap or Dickies shirt?


----------



## Fresh Prints (Apr 13, 2011)

I have printed white on to both red and black. I used union low bleed diamond white, worked great.


----------

